# Gassy bird? Or something else?



## oceanpup (Feb 27, 2019)

Hello! So recently, I’ve noticed that little Kevin (yellow birdie; once Woodstock) has had a big bulge where his crop is several times throughout the past couple of weeks. At first, I thought it was because Thomas (albino birdie; once Snoopy) was regurgitating it more food than Kevin could handle. But just in case, I took it to the avian vet last week due to a prolonged time (24 hr+), and due to Kevin heavily breathing and green, and somewhat liquified poop and urite. I was worried that he had a sour crop or even worse a crop blockage due to his age. 

The vet told me that Kevin probably over ate and was just gassy/stressed. Because Kevin was younger than 6 months, he was resistant in doing blood/sample crop tests; however, he also stated that Kevin didn’t have yeast infection and crop blockage because the swelling went down by the time we got to the vet (24+ hrs after I noticed it was swollen) and because he didn’t smell the yeast (I question that skill as “medical”). He obviously didn’t gain my trust during my first time experience based on his explanations; however he was highly recommended from other pet/bird stores around San Diego for an avian vet. 

The reason why I’m posting is because it’s only been a week since the vet visit, but I noticed 2 days ago that his crop looked swollen once more. However, his poop was normal, he seemed chirpy, and wasn’t puffed up. Just full looking. But it was swollen until this morning, and now he looks normal (after a 24hr+ duration).

I know it’s not the amount of food I’m giving to them as well, I put just enough for the two of them, and change the food (I.e. seed, pellets, bits of fruits and veggies) every morning and night. Everything is parakeet recommended in terms of dietary needs.

Therefore my question is: is this a normal occurrence amongst parakeet owners, in terms of parakeets being gassy? If so, what preventative foods could I feed to kevin so that it’s easier on his crop/stomach? Or, if it’s the regurgitation that is the issue, should I separate the pair, even though they’re pretty bonded at this time? The vet didn’t really give me any good answers... and seemed more into taking on the next client.

Thank you in advance! I don’t have pictures at this time because his swelling went down as stated, and he looks fairly normal right now


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

In my experiences, eliminating the possibility of infection is usually the first thing a good vet want's to do so I don't know why your's did not. I have never heard of a bird being "gassy", don't know if that is even possible.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I would have expected the vet to do a crop/throat swab and test for bacteria, yeast, fungal infections etc. I would ask why that was not done.


----------



## oceanpup (Feb 27, 2019)

Hello and thank you for your replies! I had requested for the tests to be done based on my research and findings but the vet said there wasn’t any real need due to not seeing any other visible symptoms (no yeast smell, poop looked fine once again and no visible sick bird symptoms). I hope this helps— his responses definitely weren’t, hence the reason why I’m reaching out here


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I strongly suggest you find a different Avian Vet and have the proper tests done to get the correct diagnosis. 
Given what you've described with regard to your experience with the recent vet, he isn't someone I would want treating my birds.

The Avian Physical Exam

Understanding Avian Laboratory Tests

*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I have seen this before.. I had a budgie with excessive “air” in the crop. This is not normal, and there is an underlying infection or illness behind the gas buildup it. He needs to be seen by an avian vet right away. I’d your current vet isn’t sure what is going on, or says it’s nothing, I’d find a different one asap. Good luck with Kevin .


----------

